# O.C. Fruit Jar



## druggistnut (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi all,
 I am looking for an Oneida Community jar, damaged or not.
 This is one of my ancestors jars (Ransom family) and I would be happy to trade for or buy outright.
 Thanks much,
 Bill


----------



## epackage (Feb 5, 2011)

http://collectibles.shop.ebay.com/Bottles-Insulators-/29797/i.html?_nkw=oneida+community&_catref=1&_fln=1&_sac=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------

